# hid's for fog lights?



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

i just installed the 8000k hid's in the low beems does anyone have the 9040 hid's in there fog lights? i heard u had to kinda rig up the fog light to get them to fit, but does anyone know of a 9040 hid light? please let me know, thanks.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

I have all HIDs in my lights. The 3 sets were H9s H10s and H11s. I cant really remember what the Fogs were but i think they are H10s. but they fit right in. if youre gunna get them. Get the 35W. if you get 55W's they will melt the cover in front of the bulb. Just food for thought, my highs and Lows are 8000K 55W and my Fogs are 6000K 35W, they arent Identical, but you cant tell by looking at them or by driving down the road. The 55W's "flush" out some of the color so they will match in color.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> I have all HIDs in my lights. The 3 sets were H9s H10s and H11s. I cant really remember what the Fogs were but i think they are H10s. but they fit right in. if youre gunna get them. Get the 35W. if you get 55W's they will melt the cover in front of the bulb. Just food for thought, my highs and Lows are 8000K 55W and my Fogs are 6000K 35W, they arent Identical, but you cant tell by looking at them or by driving down the road. The 55W's "flush" out some of the color so they will match in color.


so the h11 is the same as the 9040? the progs match right up? and they go into the fog light housing ok without modification?


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

2004goat said:


> so the h11 is the same as the 9040? the progs match right up? and they go into the fog light housing ok without modification?


I think he means the H10's will fit the fogs, H11 is the low beam size.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

ok cool, thanks for your help


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes it is the H10s. Sorry last night my mind was drawing a blank, all i could remember was they were H9, H10, and H11's. But they do fit right in perfectly.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

You guys are awesome. I'm probably going to be doing this mod over the summer. Thanks in advance for the tip!


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

cool, agian thanks for the help


----------



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

For those who have done the HID fog install, where did you mount the ballasts? Are there any good/preferred mounting locations? What method did you use to mount them?


----------



## wiseracing2 (Oct 9, 2013)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> I have all HIDs in my lights. The 3 sets were H9s H10s and H11s. I cant really remember what the Fogs were but i think they are H10s. but they fit right in. if youre gunna get them. Get the 35W. if you get 55W's they will melt the cover in front of the bulb. Just food for thought, my highs and Lows are 8000K 55W and my Fogs are 6000K 35W, they arent Identical, but you cant tell by looking at them or by driving down the road. The 55W's "flush" out some of the color so they will match in color.


I saw you said you have 55W Hids in your projectors.. how bright are those? My brother had some 35W Hids in his BMW Projectors and they were not bright at all which is why im leaning towards the 55W, but ive been told they are extremely bright and are blinding to others...? What are your thoughts?


----------

